# Should I Rescue a Feeder Fish?



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

We have two red eared slider turtles and we got them 6 feeder fish to snack on- rosy red minnows. Well, the first five were eaten pretty quickly. But the last one got smart and started hanging out amongst the rocks where the turtles couldn't get him. He's been there for five days now, and I'm starting to feel really bad for the poor little guy. Not to mention respect- this little guy really wants to live! I can't imagine how he's still alive- my turtle tank's ammonia was at 1 ppm and the nitrites over 5 this morning- that's a whole 'nother story.

I'm beginning to seriously consider rescuing him and putting him in my 20g- after QT, of course. But, would I be doing him a disservice? He will always be the only minnow- I am not getting any more. Would it be better to just let him be eaten? On the weekend, we're getting rid of the rocks so I imagine he would probably get eaten fairly soon after that.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Fathead minnows (which is the species Rosies are derived from) shoal for safety. So if you're not planning on getting any more, it would be more unfair to have him by myself, than to let him serve the purpose that you purchased him for.

I know it sounds mean.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

No, it doesn't sound mean. I wish they'd hurry up and eat him already, lazy buggers, lol. 

I think next time we'll get crickets. I don't think it's a good idea for someone who keeps fish to use them as feeders. I'll end up with a tank full of the feeders that survived, because I feel guilty, lol.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I hope you did a water change even if you don't intend on 'rescuing' the minnow. I personally couldn't imagining leaving a fish that shoals by nature alone in a tank with something that intends on eating it for five days. That would be incredibly stressful in itself, let alone being exposed to the ammonia and nitrites as well.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Have you considered rescuing and seeing if you could rehome to someone who has more?


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm doing a 90% WC every darned day in that turtle tank. Ugh! The filter in it is way inadequate. I've got a canister filter coming on Tuesday, thank goodness. For now, I've got the minnow in a QT tank. At least he's getting fattened up in clean water without two dinosaurs wanting to eat him, even if the poor guy is all alone.

Unfortunately, I don't know anyone locally who keeps fish that I could give him to. Once the rocks (his hiding spot) are gone, if he's not history ASAP, I think I'll just give a quick, clean death myself and then feed him to the turts.


----------

